# ChroniX Radio Gadget betatest [Vista/Win7]



## Mathdestruction (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

 wer WinVista oder schon Win7 hat und HeavyMetal mag darf sich eingeladen fühlen meine neue Version 2 des ChronixRadio (Sidebar)Gadgets zu testen!

Download ChroniX Radio Gadget V2beta @ MS Live!

 (Einfach die Datei im Zip doppelklicken, Windows erkennt es automatisch als Gadget)

 Feat.:
 -3 Metal-Kanäle 24h up und wenig Werbung
 -Lieder wünschen
 -PC Shutdowntimer
 -Core-/Ram-meter
 -Multisearchfield

 Viel Spaß

 PS: Bitte Feedback hier, im ChroniX Forum oder über Supportmail posten! Und nein es sind keine Trojaner drin, die eure WoW-Accounts klauen ^^ Beta is Beta, daher keine Garantien für korrekte Funktionalität!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathdestruction (5. Oktober 2009)

Bisher gemeldet:

 - Kein Link zur ChroniX Startseite vorhanden


----------



## Mathdestruction (7. Oktober 2009)

Der Download ist jetzt auf die Microsoft Live! Seite gelinkt, somt muss niemand mehr Angst vor Viren oder Trojanern haben  
 Könnt natürlich auch in Windows auf "Minianwedung hinzufügen" gehen und dann nach ChroniX suchen (englische Version nehmen, die Deutsche is noch die alte 1.2c)


----------

